# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geen zin in sex na het klaarkomen

## judithjeh_88

Hallo ik heb een vraagjke ik heb al sinds enige tijd een vriendje mar als we sex hebben dan denkt hij alleen aan zijn eigen klaarkomen en laat mij nooit klaarkomen. Hij doet ook erg ongeintereseerd als die met mij bezig is en als hij is klaargekomen dan wil die gelijk of slapen ofzo.
We hebben er elke keer ruzie om.

Nu heeft hij me vandaag gezegd dat als hij klaar is gekomen zijn lust aan sex verdwijnt en dat hij mij daarom nooit klaar laat komen. Hij wil dus wel.
IK snap hem wel maar als ik hem zeg eerst aan mij te denken dan doet hij moeilijk zo van dat hij dat niet kan.

Wat is dit.. wat moet ik er aan doen.. ik kan zo niet verder leven. Moet hij naar de dokter want ik wil dat dit stopt.

Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen.

Liefs Judith

----------


## vLint

Nouja, als ik uit eigen ervaring spreek.
Ik denk dat bij iedereen na het klaarkomen de lust voor sex is verdwenen.
Echter ik vind het vrij normaal om dan mn vriendin ook nog een plezier te doen, beetje egoïstisch om dat niet te doen.

----------


## Katja

hij kan jou toch ook op andere manieren klaar laten komen.. Hij heeft zn vingers zn mond.. Zorg ervoor dat jullie veel tijd besteden aan het voorspel.. 
En als jij niet klaarkomt: HIJ OOK NIET. 
hard tegen hard dan maar.. Zo zou ik het wel doen.. Mijn vriend laat mij eerst klaarkomen en dan hij.. mijn zin naar seks verdwijnt wel maar ik kan er nog steeds wel van genieten.. maar als hij klaarkomt verdwijnt zijn erectie. Daar heb ik natuurlijk verder niets aan.
Op deez manier lijkt seks me niets aan.. en ik zou je ook adviseren om even niet aan seks te doen tot jij het hebt zoals jij het wilt.. Ik bedoel; je bent meer dan zijn uitlaatklep...

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Judith,

Ik vind het enorm egoistisch van je vriend dat hij wel lekker zijn pleziertje wil beleven, maar daarbij jou voor het gemak maar even vergeet.
Ik vind het best logisch dat zijn zin in sex verdwijnt als hij zijn orgasme heeft gehad, maar dat betekent nog niet dat hij jou maar links kan laten liggen.
Ik ben het eigenlijk wel met Katja eens dat je gewoon even niet aan seks moet doen zolang hij alleen maar aan zich eigen denkt. 
Je schrijft dat hij ook ongeintereseerd doet als hij met jou bezig is. Vraag eens aan hem waarom hij zo ongeintereseerd doet in bed als hij met jou bezig is, en stel hem voor dat hij eerst jou laat klaarkomen en dat jij het dan daarna bij hem doet, en zeg hem dat als hij dat niet wil je helemaal geen sex wilt.
Veel succes!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## judithjeh_88

Bedankt voor jullie super lieve reacties. 
IK ga er cker wat aan doen, ik praat er veel over met men vriend maar hij zegt
vrij weinig omdat hij er niet graag over praat. Hij is wel van plan naar een sexuoloog te gaan ofzo. Hij vind dat moeilijk maar ik wil dol graag met hem mee want het is niet alleen zijn probleem maar ONS probleem. Ik merk wel dat hij toch liever alleen gaan want hij schruift het een beetje af als ik zeg ik ga mee.
We hebben zoveel ruzie altijd alleen om de sex, en het maakt mij zo verdrietig maar ik houd ook zooooveel van hem dat ik het niet uit wil maken. Ik weet ook 100% zeker als het sex probleem voorbij is dat we echt een gelukkig stel zijn maar nu.... altijd ruzie na de sex waardoor ik het hele weekend saggerijnig ben want ik zie hem maar om het weekend een weekend. Het is wel de bedoeling dat we gaan samen wonen eind dit jaar maar ik weet niet goed of ik het nu uit moet maken vanwege de sex hoewel ik zoveel van hem houd.

Liefs en kus Judith

----------

